# pedigree papers



## big hook (Dec 3, 2008)

can any of you look at these papers and tell me about them. they were my mom and dads dogs. the male was dads the female was moms. they have been gone for a long time now, but i owned the daughter of them and also the grandson.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

What do you wanna know about them?


----------



## big hook (Dec 3, 2008)

i'm mostly interrested in the male clyde. does anybody know anything about this breeder? clyde was about the gamest dog anybody had seen around here. he was a amazing dog and a great pet. i was just wondering if he was still breeding them because i would like to have another male from him if he is.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd hope he wasn't too "game" considering the year he was born.

He actually has a pretty loose ped, I haven't got any info on his breeder Wade.


----------



## big hook (Dec 3, 2008)

i noticed something in his great great grandparents that kinda messed with me. it could have been a typo on the adba side but you never really know.


----------

